# The Good & Bad Bodybuilding Coach List Continues || Bostin Loyd + Bleu Taylor Discus



## Elvia1023 (Jul 1, 2021)

*The Good & Bad Bodybuilding Coach List Continues || Bostin Loyd + Bleu Taylor Discus*


The Good & Bad Bodybuilding Coach List Continues! || Bostin Loyd + Bleu Taylor Discuss Coaches - YouTube


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 1, 2021)

TIMESTAMPS (Jax):
0:00 Intro
0:07 Bleu’s kids
1:11 How often do babies eat?
1:44 Bleu’s baby is unusually strong
3:15 Ghrelin levels in pregnant women
4:05 Bleu’s art
5:35 What Comic books can mean
6:19 Bleu’s favorite comics growing up
8:29 Leo used to draw
9:37 Why Bostin is late
9:56 Who was Bleu’s greatest influence as a bodybuilding coach? Hany Rambod 
11:06 Who did Bleu learn the most from?
13:31 Being honest as a coach/ Not knowing everything
16:06 Clients not considering health concerns
16:40 Subscriber calls in about X
17:54 Subscriber calls in about Dave Palumbo (story 1)
23:09 Bostin/ Dopaminergic drugs and performance issues
26:23 Responses to coaches being called out
29:09 Bostin’s friend and Dave
30:43 Caring about your clients
32:36 Subscriber calls in about Matt Jansen
34:51 Why do Matt Jansen’s clients look so much alike?
38:12 Matt’s crazy cycle
39:34 Paying other coaches to help you coach
42:49 Superdrol 100mg cycle/ Braun’s superdrol
44:57 How coach horror stories started
46:57 Subscriber calls in about Dave palumbo (story 2)
50:10 How is the caller dealing with their high blood sugar?
54:42 Never have prep clients use liquid.
55:14 Shelby Starnes
57:55 Bostin’s disclaimer on using liquids (you could die)
59:50 Taking Insulin does not help while taking GH
1:00:43 JP’s coaching
1:02:32 250mg cycle origin
1:04:04 Using 500 IU HCG 3 times a week with 250 test to minimize damage
1:05:20 Bostin on HCG for weight loss
1:06:29 Bostin’s Nick story
1:08:06 A small list of good coaches
1:08:34 Leo’s story about Nick/ Bostin on Nick as a person
1:13:59 Leo got recognized at the gym


----------

